# Some Questions From An NB Person



## Deleted member 30995 (May 30, 2021)

Hey folks! I wasn't sure where else to ask these questions, so I'm posting them in here.
I just packed my bag- I'm planning to travel west from Northern Virginia solo for a bit until I can maybe try and get a traveling partner somewhere down the line.
Long story short, staying in my current place of residence is driving me nuts and I've been itching to take to this lifestyle for ages. Every additional day I spend here just feels rather torturous.
I have some questions though. I may or may not just leave asap regardless of whatever possible replies just cuz I'm feeling extremely impatient, but any advice will be taken into account.
- Do you think it's wise of me to travel solo, or should I wait until I can manage to try and get a travel partner?
- As a transperson who hates my name but also doesn't want to wait in my current sitch for however long it will take for the VA gov to allow a legal name change, should I wait until my legal name is changed so I don't have to deal with my awful legal name anymore or should I just leave ASAP like a lot of me is begging me to do without changing my legal name? (and probably leave the name change for another time) It's not like I'll be using my ID all that often on the road anyway, and I think I could manage to just pretend it doesn't exist until the next time I need it?
- Do you have any just... general advice for someone pretty new to this lifestyle (I'm planning on being a road tramp) but who's done a fair amount of research?

Thank you, and stay safe out there.


----------



## Bibs (May 30, 2021)

The first two questions are entirely up to your own discretion, I traveled alone for almost a year before I met my first real friend and while I did have a few close calls I remained relatively safe during that time, but taking into account that you're trans I would air on the side of caution as I've heard quite a few horror stories and as society is becoming less tolerant of the dregs i.e racists bigots nazis etc they are ending up on the fringes of society and that includes finding their way into our quote unquote culture as well. 

As far as changing your name if it's something you really feel strongly about then wait and get it changed or don't as you'll most likely aquire a moniker or nickname or handle or whatever it's called nowadays. Hell you don't even need to tell anyone your real name, I only know two of my roaddogs real names and they only revealed them to me because the situation was dire and I wouldn't be able to find them again otherwise.

And finally the general advice, when it comes to gear I would strongly recommend a fixed blade knife between 5-8in for use as a tool and a deterrent as well as pepper spray wasp spray or bear mace, I urge you to always have a gallon of water on your person, a tarp made of either waxed canvas or synthetic materials to protect you from the rain and a serviceable sleeping bag this is what I had when I left for the first time and It served me quite well. 

And when it comes to interacting with people I will tell you what my mentor told me within the first 5 minutes of meeting him: don't be fucking dumb and don't be an asshole, if you get a bad vibe from the person who stopped to pick you up DONT GO WITH THEM, when you get to a new town chat up the locals ask where it's safe to be and at what times, ask folks how the cops treat travelers in whatever town your in, ask about work opportunities, ask about spange spots (if there's multiple people spanging or flying signs at a spot rule of thumb is three blocks between each group) and when you are asking folks stuff always compare peoples answers to what you know as the truth because that's the easiest way to know if someones full of shit, be respectful and honest, take care of your mental and physical health ABOVE ALL ELSE. And finally don't forget to have fun, life on the road is a life of extremes, you'll have extremely good days and extremely bad days but at least in my experience the good outweighs the bad 99% of the time. Oh and take some time to peruse the other forums on stp there's so much info here it's amazing.
I hope this helps you even if it's only a tiny bit, be safe out there, and if you can't be safe be careful.
With gratitude, -Ian


----------



## ItsAWastelandBaby (May 31, 2021)

heyyo, fellow NB here! 

In regards to your first question, in terms of safety, travelling alone isn't the safest, it will take a bit out of your energy being constantly alert, but as long as you take proper precautions, keep your wits and a weapon about you, and have some street smarts you can be okay, I'd just say make it west asap to skip over some of the more backwards states with less of w traveller heavy presence until you're a bit more experienced on the road. if you're worried about just generally being alone, I can tell you if you want to find friends on the road you will, I have a beautiful travelling family and whenever I go I haven't had any problems creating friendships with kindred spirits. be smart and cautious, there is danger, there are some fucked up people out here, but also take opportunities as they arise, you never know the beautiful people or situations they will bring you to. Trust your instincts, but not enough that you let your guard down even in seemingly good situations. this lifestyle is more dangerous but it brings so much more life as well. 

In terms of the name change, nobody on the road uses their legal name anyway, I have extremely few friends who's legal names or know. definitely not worth waiting around for if you're feeling the itch, you can always take care of it down the road I have multiple friends who have managed it on the road. don't let that impatience rush you into bad situations. 

General advice: if you're planning on hitching, definitely have a knife and pepper spray on you, don't feel like you have to take a ride, and remember it's okay to ask them to let you out at any time and stand up for that. Don't let social fear of unpeacefulness put you in a bad situation. General rule, sleeping outside, pick seclusion over proximity. The extra half hour you may have to walk in the morning is worth nobody knowing where you stay. personally I'd recommend trying to get a car eventually and try rubber tramping, at least until you're self assured enough to travel on foot long term. don't worry about money, gas and food should always be free if you know how to jug or free food or crack spange, better opportunities will present themselves just get to know your fellow travellers and learn the places to be and the things to do. There are alot of traveller meccas, especially on the west coast. queer specific traveller spaces are hard to find but they exist and are full of some beautiful people. Lemme know if you have any other questions about specific things!


----------



## RACC00NHands (Jun 1, 2021)

guttergoblin said:


> Hey folks! I wasn't sure where else to ask these questions, so I'm posting them in here.
> I just packed my bag- I'm planning to travel west from Northern Virginia solo for a bit until I can maybe try and get a traveling partner somewhere down the line.
> Long story short, staying in my current place of residence is driving me nuts and I've been itching to take to this lifestyle for ages. Every additional day I spend here just feels rather torturous.
> I have some questions though. I may or may not just leave asap regardless of whatever possible replies just cuz I'm feeling extremely impatient, but any advice will be taken into account.
> ...


I love seeing other trans folks out on the road! I would say that’s up to you. Most of the time if you need to use your legal name it’s not with people who know you so up to you


----------



## KrimsonDCLXVI (Jun 4, 2021)

guttergoblin said:


> Hey folks! I wasn't sure where else to ask these questions, so I'm posting them in here.
> I just packed my bag- I'm planning to travel west from Northern Virginia solo for a bit until I can maybe try and get a traveling partner somewhere down the line.
> Long story short, staying in my current place of residence is driving me nuts and I've been itching to take to this lifestyle for ages. Every additional day I spend here just feels rather torturous.
> I have some questions though. I may or may not just leave asap regardless of whatever possible replies just cuz I'm feeling extremely impatient, but any advice will be taken into account.
> ...


Gonna add a TW for accidental misgendering since this has happened to me.

Hi I'm NB too! I'm new to this travel stuff as well even though I been homeless for a while. Im in the process of gettin my name changed but I can give you advice on the name stuff tho: as long as no one sees your docs they dont know your legal name. Strangers dont go round asking for your ID to deadname you they just call you the name you give em. So its not something you should be worryin about. Pronouns is something I have an issue with still and I dont know if gettin a pronoun pin was worth it because Im never gendered correctly most of the time I either get called sir or maam. Best thing to do maybe attempt to correct em though it depend on how accepting the area/state is as a whole.
Now let's say ya are in a place where you need to use your ID. It may depend on reasons I said above but I think they may give ya the option to state your preferred name and 'nouns and they could call you that though they see it as a nickname for now until ya get your name change.


----------

